# Just Ordered O&w 3077



## amish (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello all,

I discovered this forum while searching for information on Ollech & Wajs information.

I have not received this watch yet as it was just ordered for me as a gift from a guy in the states(not sure if I can say name). I am curious if anyone has any tips or advice on this watch and if there is anything I need to know or if you just want to share anything about it.

I have been trying to read up on it as much as I can and so far, I am quite pleased with what I have read.

Also, as this is my first post, I just wanted to thank those that contribute here for the great information I have found so far.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

amish said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I discovered this forum while searching for information on Ollech & Wajs information.
> 
> ...


Great watch, nothing much to advise you at this juncture except that from a timekeeping point of view, let it settle down over the next few weeks.









andy


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

My only advice would be to wear it and enjoy it, have always found O&W's to be "more than excellent"


----------



## amish (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you all!! That is actually a bit of what I wanted to hear  I am really excited and am looking forward to getting this. It was a great gift that I was completely surprised about!

Tom


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome Tom, yep, OWs are respected well here, enjoy and keep posting!


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi and welcome, what colour did you buy?

Mine is super accurate, my only gripe with mine it that I would have liked the sides of the case to be brushed instead of polished. Thats just my preference, I don`t like blingy shiny things.

Enjoy it and post some pics here, when you get it

Nick


----------



## amish (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Nick,

I got the black faced one. It should arrive today or tomorrow so pics will be coming soon









Quick question, the movement allow for winding and "self winding" when you all got this watch, how many times should it be wound? I have heard many different stories from 15 to 20 to 40 times.... Any advice?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

amish said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> I got the black faced one. It should arrive today or tomorrow so pics will be coming soon
> 
> ...


Hi Tom, welcome to the forum!

When I haven't used mine for a while-rotate between watches!-I normally wind it about 20-30 "winds", "wounds", we....English is not my first language, sorry!

A piece of advice: if you find yourself wearing the watch on a different strap, MAKE SURE TO REMEMBER WHERE YOU PUT THE ORIGINAL BRACELET!!!

I've ben wearing mine on a NATO for a few months, and now I cant find the flaming bracelet!!! Gone!!!


----------

